# Legrand Drivia - Problème de statut de la prise



## mariol66 (16 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé hier un *kit de démarrage Drivia connecté* composé d'un module Wi-Fi à installer dans le tableau électrique et d'un contacteur connecté qui me permet d'activer ou désactivé une prise Green'up pour mon futur véhicule Electrique.

*J'ai installé l'App Legrand  Home+*, la passerelle (module Wi-Fi) + le contacteur étant reconnus par l'App Maison.

Lors de mes premiers tests hier tout à fonctionné, j'ai pu activer et désactiver ma prise, seulement je me suis rendu compte assez vite d'un problème d'état de la prise dans l'App Maison et ce aussi bien depuis mon iPhone que depuis mon iPad.

Le contacteur connecté (et donc la prise) étant sur OFF, si j'ouvre l'App Maison, soit l'icône de la prise est allumé, soit elle ne l'est pas, mais assez rapidement elle passe comme allumée.
Le plus embêtant, si depuis Raccourcis, je demande l'état de cette prise, il me dit qu'elle est activée, alors que l'App Legrand montre que la prise n'est pas activée et sur le tableau, la LED verte du contacteur est éteinte (preuve que la prise n'est pas alimentée).

J'ai redémarré mon iPhone et mon iPad, killé l'App Maison sur les deux appareils, rien n'y fait, à un moment donné (sans raison valable), l'icône passe en surbrillance comme si elle s'allumait.

Je n'ai que peu d'objets connectés via Homekit pour le moment.

Actuellement, j'ai:


Une Apple TV 4K (Concentrateur activé)
Deux Homepod mini en stéréo (les deux en concentrateurs mais Maison me dit qu'ils sont "En veille", même si les Homepod diffusent de la musique).
Le pont "Module Wi-Fi" que j'ai installé sur mon tableau électrique
La prise Green'up qui est commandée par le contacteur connecté.

J'ai deux iPhones et un iPad qui ont accès aux réglages de l'App Maison.

Chose que je ne comprend pas et qui n'a peu-être rien à voir, si je vais dans les réglages du contacteur connecté/prise, il est noté *"Prise utilisés > Oui" *lors que rien n'est branché physiquement sur la prise et cette information reste sur Oui (sans pouvoir changer quoi que ce soit) même si la prise n'est pas activée.

Que l'icône de la prise soit en surbrillance, soit, même si ce n'est pas pratique pour repérer si la prise est réellement activée ou non, mais le problème c'est que même dans Raccourcis, si je fait un test de statut il me renvois la réponse "Oui" alors que la prise n'est pas activée. Moi qui désir m'en servir avec un raccourcis et une automatisation, si l'information de l'état n'est pas exacte, ça ne va pas me donner grand chose

Merci pour votre aide.

*J'édite mon poste car je viens de me rendre compte, en laissant l'App Maison allumée, sans rien toucher qu'il y avait une sorte de boucle. La prise d'active (dans l'App, pas réelement) pendant 3min30 et s'éteint pendant 6 min 30 et ça fait ça en boucle *


----------



## mariol66 (4 Mars 2021)

Je remonte le post pour donner des suites de ce problème d'état dans HomeKit. Je viens d'avoir Legrand qui ne peux rien faire, à part me conseiller de contacter Apple. Je doute qu'Apple ne m'aide en quoi que ce soit hormis de ma renvoyer vers Legrand...

A partir du moment que l'App Legrand fonctionne, ils m'ont expliqué que Apple venait piocher les infos de leurs serveur et que le problème devait certainement se situer de leur côté et qu'ils n'ont aucun moyen de voir quelque chose.

Donc ca coince toujours, mais aucune idée d'ou ça peu venir.


----------

